# Itv due ?



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi my car is due its itv in october but i will not be there to take it so my question is can it be taken before it runs out like in the uk ?

thanks sam


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi my car is due its itv in october but i will not be there to take it so my question is can it be taken before it runs out like in the uk ?
> 
> thanks sam


Yes, I'm sure you can. You can book them online now too: Cita previa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

But you don't get it added on . It'll run from when you take it 'till the same time next year.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*big thanks*

to you all :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi my car is due its itv in october but i will not be there to take it so my question is can it be taken before it runs out like in the uk ?
> 
> thanks sam




hi just to add to this if i take car next week and it fails and i come back in say a months time will i have to re take the itv completly again and pay again ?

sorry should have asked this originally


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi just to add to this if i take car next week and it fails and i come back in say a months time will i have to re take the itv completly again and pay again ?
> 
> sorry should have asked this originally


Can't remember exactly whether it's 2 weeks or a month. If you've got an old ITV pass certificate where it gives you the emissions , brake test results, etc; I'm sure it tells you on there. Or it might be the payment slip.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Can't remember exactly whether it's 2 weeks or a month. If you've got an old ITV pass certificate where it gives you the emissions , brake test results, etc; I'm sure it tells you on there. Or it might be the payment slip.




hi thanks for that gus


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The official period is two months but they may well tell you that it is less. If you go beyond the two months you will have to book again as though it is a first test and pay the fee.

Bear in mind that the time is allowed for repair of the vehicle. You can drive it to the place of repair then back to your address and to the ITV centre for the retest. You cannot drive it on a day to day basis during this period.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> The official period is two months but they may well tell you that it is less. If you go beyond the two months you will have to book again as though it is a first test and pay the fee.
> 
> Bear in mind that the time is allowed for repair of the vehicle. You can drive it to the place of repair then back to your address and to the ITV centre for the retest. You cannot drive it on a day to day basis during this period.


hi thanks for reply very informitave


----------

